# S15 Conversion



## Race King (Sep 9, 2007)

how involved would it be to make my 240 into a silvia using a conversion kit and silvia tails?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

too hard. 


search, please.


----------



## Race King (Sep 9, 2007)

But the front conversion shouldn't be that hard, right?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

not if you know how to use a ratchet, and line body panels up.


----------

